
Google Says Mysterious Wave of Unbootable Macs Is Their Bad - signa11
https://gizmodo.com/whoops-google-says-mysterious-wave-of-unbootable-macs-1838430057
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21082381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21082381)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21073819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21073819)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21064663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21064663)

------
zamalek
> disabling SIP is a requirement to run third-party graphics cards.

While Google may have contributed to this problem, disabling SIP to use some
hardware seems like the actual issue here. If users have to frequently disable
a feature then that feature simply doesn't work.

~~~
tinus_hn
Yeah, on Windows you never had to click past these nasty dialogs warning you
about unsigned drivers, and you certainly never had to disable Device Guard
because a driver used Windows 3.1 era APIs. Except all the time, until
Microsoft makes it impossible and forces the manufacturers hand. Unsigned
drivers are already impossible to load and drivers that don’t work with Device
Guard are next.

~~~
zamalek
I haven't had an unsigned driver problem since Win8.1. I have certainly never
needed to disable WPS in any version of Windows [where it exists], even in the
face of unsigned drivers.

------
jrootabega
Anybody misread the title as Whoopi Goldberg?

